# prendre le controle d'un mac à distance



## vplf (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à prendre le contrôle du MAC de mes parents à distance avec mon PC.

Savez vous comment je peux faire.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

vplf


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2005)

Le sujet a déjà été abordé dans ce fil.


----------

